# Appendix L in CPT-2012 book



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (Mar 21, 2012)

Can anyone give me a site to go to that I may clarify the Appendix L in the CPT book?  I am enrolled in a coding course and am really enjoying it up until this Chapter.  We are starting on the cardiovascular system and I am trying to make sense of the Appendix L in the CPT book where it talks about and has a graph of the vascular families.  Would anyone know of a video that would explain it better or a great web site to go to for a breakdown?


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are links to a few of my fav go-to sites.  The "Interventional Radiology" forum on here is also very good for any specific questions you might have.  Or if you have time to kill one day, google "coding vascular families" and theres is TONS of info out there!


http://www.radiologytoday.net/archive/rt_081108p32.shtml

http://campus.ahima.org/audio/2009/RB082009.pdf

http://communitylink.reviewjournal.com/lvrj/303/FSLO-1271184765-521303.ppt#280,10,CPT

Hope this helps!!


----------



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (Mar 22, 2012)

*Appendix L*

Thank you SO much Meagan!!!!


----------

